
Pupils hiding talents from bullies, survey suggests - absconditus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-20355996
======
guylhem
Alternatively, you can try to find a way "in the market".

School have 3 markets : social status, grades and actual knowledge acquisition
(the lesser of the 3).

In my high school in the french suburbs (quite different from the US
suburbia), there was definitely a bullying risk - while not as big as what US
movies show, it was not zero.

I had a problem with ensuring my physical safety at times - especially since I
was a bit socially awkward.

There were also a group of student sharing a dresscode, and their violent
ways. They also had a problem with getting good grades.

We stroke a deal which was quite good for all the parties involved (except for
the bullies) - basically switching seats assignments during tests, and passing
good enough answer to get passing grades.

There's one day I can never forget, where I teased a bully and his girlfriend,
and was escorted out of the class by gang members when he came back with many
friends. They were just intelligent enough to figure it was a fight not worth
starting - especially for their own sake.

True story- memories and experiences like this, money just can't buy. It's the
best education there is about life and the market.

------
absconditus
"Nearly half of UK children have played down a talent because of bullying
fears, a survey of 1,042 children aged 11 to 16 suggests.

And more than a quarter of those polled for England's anti-bullying week said
they had quit an activity they enjoy for the same reasons."

------
plaguuuuuu
heh. in many countries you get bullied for getting shitty marks.

